# Baratza Virtuoso 586



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

I've been researching grinders. After much deliberation I'd settled on buying a Baratza Virtuoso as I brew with several different methods. I learnt that they've started putting the burrs from preciso in the virtuoso, changing the model number from 585 to 586. Seems crazy to buy the older model, but I'm buggered if I can find a UK supplier of the 586.

Does anyone know of a supplier?

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It will be pointless having those improved burr plates without the micro adjustment collar in my opinion.

Great consistent grind but adjusting macro slider by one is the same as 10 micro adjustments.

On my Preciso I never leave macro 9 for espresso, all the dialling in is done on micro adjuster.

Basically, if you can afford it, get a preciso and you won't regret the investment for years to come.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got to say, I love my Virtuoso but after 6 months I'm looking at the Preciso. It's great but that micro adjuster is the bees knees. I'd try and save up a bit if I were you or you're only going to have to sell the Virtuoso in a few months WHEN you want to upgrade, not IF


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Btw how many paddles you got chimp?

They are attached to the central spindle burr thing and push coffee out the chute.

I only have 4 but some models have 8!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll have to check when I get home


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting, thanks guys. Maybe with some rebudgeting I'll go for the preciso, or just make do with the manual I'm currently using.


----------

